# Where can I buy fancy mice in San Diego?



## Jamierehm (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm new on this site. I'm not a breeder, just a mouse owner. Well, my daughter is actually the real owner and she loves her mice soooo much. Unfortunately one of them has died and I want to find one that looks like it. Where in San Diego can I buy a mouse, aside from the big pet stores? I am willing to drive anywhere within the San Diego area but we live in encinitas, which is north county coastal area. If anyone has any info or suggestions I would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Why don't you trust a pet shop


----------



## L&amp;CLove (Mar 6, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Why don't you trust a pet shop


Pet shops are an okay resort for mice. They are more likely to be unhealthy once they come home, more cause of tumors, URIs, mites etc because of how they are bred. And in most cases, you can come home with one female who was accidentally mixed with a male and have a pregnant mouse. Most pet shops care about their franchise and their employees know little to nothing about mice. People resort to breeders because they have more knowledge of mice and breed/raise them with better care.



Jamierehm said:


> Hi, I'm new on this site. I'm not a breeder, just a mouse owner. Well, my daughter is actually the real owner and she loves her mice soooo much. Unfortunately one of them has died and I want to find one that looks like it. Where in San Diego can I buy a mouse, aside from the big pet stores? I am willing to drive anywhere within the San Diego area but we live in encinitas, which is north county coastal area. If anyone has any info or suggestions I would really appreciate it. Thanks


There's a thread marked Wanted Mice, you can search there for your area, I know there are breeders in California but not sure about the San Diego area. If you have one female now, get 2 more for her. Quarantine them before you introduce them to your current mouse. Good luck!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, I'm in the Los Angeles area. Just to let you know, in Riverside every quarter there is an AFRMA show, just check the website for dates and times. Several of the mouseries/ratteries that attend are in the SD area, I think. What kind of mouse are you looking for? You said you wanted one that looks like your daughter's old mouse. And good for you for letting your daughter have pet mice!


----------

